# Post what your most terrified of!!



## lillady161 (Nov 28, 2005)

well i have a few..
*WINDOWS! i hate them
*the people who spray perfume on you in the malls
*cement trucks
*chuckie doll
*ice on the ground
*surgery
*death in the family

Okay, well maybe there was more than a few..  wanna see a picture of the roller coaster i went on in Hershey,PA?? i loved it!
http://www.rcdb.com/pictures/picmax...rm-runner32.jpg

it was kind of like the dragster but a little slower and i little bit smaller... it wasnt like 15 seconds either it has a bunch of upside downs and so on... if u ever go to hershey park go on this ride!!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 28, 2005)

lol..  for me it's ONE thing and ONE thing only...

COCKROACHES! 

i HATE them and i am unaplogetically terrified of them.. the easiest way to get me to cry and behave in a most un-lady like manner, is for me to see a cockroach.. ugh.. yuck.. barf..


----------



## lillady161 (Nov 28, 2005)

aww! lol i squished one in South Carolina but it didnt squish...


----------



## Cruella (Nov 28, 2005)

Spiders
Wasps/hornets (regular bees are okay)
Deep water - anyone see the movie "Open Water?"  Absolutely freaked me out.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 28, 2005)

Aliens..I hate them.


----------



## stacey (Nov 28, 2005)

death. loneliness. if anything ever happened to my two little boys i have no clue what i would do! i think i'd probably go insane or die even.


----------



## feebee (Nov 28, 2005)

pumpkincat i HATE aliens too.... god i thought i was the only one!  Seriously, even ET creeps me out a bit... and forget any of these X Files/Discovery Channel UFO type programmes, jaysus *shudders*

Irrational fears aside, i hate flying.
I feel a bit jittery at the airport, but normally calm myself down by getting some MAC in duty free... get a bit nervous sitting at the gate... by the time it comes to boarding theres full on tears (the shame).  These continue when the plane is taxiing and preparing to take off and i realise the doors are closed and i cant get off.  Once we're up though im ok?  I guess its too late to worry at that stage lol!


----------



## lillady161 (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feebee* 
_pumpkincat i HATE aliens too.... god i thought i was the only one!  Seriously, even ET creeps me out a bit... and forget any of these X Files/Discovery Channel UFO type programmes, jaysus *shudders*

Irrational fears aside, i hate flying.
I feel a bit jittery at the airport, but normally calm myself down by getting some MAC in duty free... get a bit nervous sitting at the gate... by the time it comes to boarding theres full on tears (the shame).  These continue when the plane is taxiing and preparing to take off and i realise the doors are closed and i cant get off.  Once we're up though im ok?  I guess its too late to worry at that stage lol!_

 
i think since the 9-11 attacks alot of  people have been kind of freaked out about flying... i dont blame you! before i get on the plane im a bit jittery to... (mountain dew calms me.. dont ask) but i think of how great the place will be when i get there... like in 6 days im going to Orlando Florida... -packs up loads of MOuntain Dew- so.. try mountain dew i guess... if you dont like pop try the other one.. THink positive!


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh I haaaaate flying, too. I have to drug myself before we board because the thought of not being able to get off freaks me out. Also, motion sickness during taxi/takeoff/landing gets to me.

I hate people who feel the need to comment on your job (we had a thread awhile ago about this), making jokes that aren't funny. Like poor delivery drivers, and how people think they're so effin original by asking what the driver brought them for lunch. Same category of hatred: People who repeat their lame jokes when noone laughs the first time. My boyfriend's stepdad is the WORST, he'll actually ask, "Did you hear me? Did you hear my joke? I said, adajbgfaklsgjhbn fagev" (GOUGES OUT EYES WITH A FORK)


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 28, 2005)

I hate Scorpions, Spiders, Snakes, Sharks....

....The letter "S" aparently....

Oh, and waking up one day to learn that Mac has been d/c.


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 28, 2005)

needles and spiders


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 28, 2005)

i am deathly afraid of boats and deep open water! i do not go near the ocean and will never ever go on a cruise. and i hate windows, they scare the pee out of me.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 28, 2005)

Rats
18 wheel trucks
Scars


----------



## ambriel (Nov 28, 2005)

~ spiders are my number one!
~ needles (weird when I have 30 piercings, but I've never actually watched on being done)
~ losing my eyes / eyesight, or anything medical / accident-wise having to do with eyes (they are my most prized possession and are the windows to the soul)
~ and on a lighter note...never being able to buy any MAC ever again!!!  makes one shudder at the thought!


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 28, 2005)

flying!

and next Thursday i have to fly off to a job interview!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 28, 2005)

any lil creatures with no legs or too many legs! 
Dark ocean water that I cant see through. Who knows what is swimming under you *freaky*!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Nov 28, 2005)

People grabbing my neck.  My legs give out and I seriously nearly fall to the ground.  My friends get a kick out of it.
Little creatures that are unpredicable (ex, bees, you dont know which way they are flying).
Heights if I am not secure (ex, flying or looking over a cliff).  I love roller coasters though.
getting old
scary mad men with chain saws
driving (I'm 16 and I dont care to have my license)


----------



## misslexa (Nov 28, 2005)

JELLYFISH!!! I am terrified of them

Also, spiders and other creepy crawlies and being home alone (I always have to have all the lights on and some sort of background noise)


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 29, 2005)

Hm, I've been stung by jellyfish in shallow water and not realised till way after!

Spiders, big cockroaches. Cockroaches that can FLY - I go mental if I even see a hint of wings on the bastards.

Long, narrow flights of stairs. I get so dizzy and uncertain on them.

The other day, I finally found something that scares me more than living for a really long time, and that would be waking up to an empty London a la _28 Days Later_. God that film scared the crap out of me, and no, not because of the zombies.

On that note, I'm genuinely scared of what would happen to my parents if the world went wild with fear post September 11th. I know it sounds stupid, but when people panic, they get stupid, and the government in our country is doing all it can to make sure the stupid people are scared.

Sorry, I'll stop being serious. I'm really scared that someone will publish some of my writing that once got lost in the mail, even though it was sent by registered post. Someone signed for it and it wasn't me. It was a novel, in poetry form. It happened 2 years ago and haunts me to this day!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2005)

mosquito hawks.

those things scare the hell out of me :| i didn't used to be afraid of them, because i never really noticed them. but my cousin and i watched the movie "mosquito" one night and the next morning i went to my dad's house and saw a mosquito hawk. if you've ever seen the movie, it's about giant radioactive mosquitoes that kill people [yah i know, stupid, but i was like 5 haha]...and ever since, i've been so afraid of them.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 1, 2005)

seriously pickles, makes me have panic attacks...yes people give me a hard time aobut this.


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 2, 2005)

i am terrified of the rest of the human race evolving into complete idiots while i remain the only competent being left alive.

it seems that this becomes more real everyday.


----------



## jenjunsan (Dec 2, 2005)

Flying and deathly afraid of something happening to my daughter before I die....just lock me in the padded cell now!


----------



## vloky (Dec 2, 2005)

creepy crawlies. Insects, and heights. Oh and mimes.  Mimes creep me out a million times more than clowns.


----------



## moonrevel (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm gonna jump on the insect wagon.  Top of the list is definitely cockroaches.  I had a couple in my apartment from my neighbors (I am obsessively clean for this exact reason), and I freaked the hell out.  I was so paralyzed with fear my boyfriend had to carry me out of the apartment to go get dinner because I was so disturbed.  I don't know what it is about those little monsters, but I find them terrifying.  I also don't like those little thousand-legged creepies that crawl out of drains, and spiders.  I was visiting my parents once and had some new MAC I had just purchased on a table...a spider started marching across the lipstick, and I screamed for my mother to come remove it.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_lol..  for me it's ONE thing and ONE thing only...

COCKROACHES! 

i HATE them and i am unaplogetically terrified of them.. the easiest way to get me to cry and behave in a most un-lady like manner, is for me to see a cockroach.. ugh.. yuck.. barf.._

 
So, I'm guessing "Joe's Apartment" is not at the top of your favorite movie list.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 2, 2005)

Scorpions!!!!!!! I am so scared of them.. Mountain lions, anything happening to my kids- I have a repetive dream about finding one of my little boy drowned- he repeated a description of a dream he had about being in the water last year after christmas he had a similar flood dream - I think its a past life thing.  But losing a child to drowinging is one of my biggest things I flip out, I Loved living in New Mexico because their dad couldnt want to go to the lake.  After seeing the wildfire sunday I'm adding that to my list.  My house catching on fire.  Snakes, hate them passionately, flying, roller coasters, ferris wheels, earthquakes,  I'm a big baby.


----------



## procrastinator (Dec 2, 2005)

Death...which leads to my being absolutely terrified of walking alone when it's dark.  I'm very afraid that I'll get attacked or raped, even though I live in a safe town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And also clowns.....ugh, creepy.

And centipedes...if I see one I start to hyperventilate and cry :\


----------



## orodwen (Dec 2, 2005)

being buried alive.


----------



## Pei (Dec 2, 2005)

Clowns, human-like dolls, mad ppl,flying objects flying near me, heights, death, loneliness/emptiness, unfriendly spirits, etc.

Hmmm.... or maybe I shld do a what I'm not terrified of list instead


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 2, 2005)

Flying
Some, but not all bugs
Car accidents
Demons (like in movies)


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 2, 2005)

Silly things - Spiders, nails on a chalkboard
Real things - not making an impact on the world before I die, my leukemia coming back.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 2, 2005)

CLOWNS -  I AM TERRIFIED OF THEM!!!!!!!!!!  ( Thanks to the movie Poltergist - I saw it when I was a kid and have been afraid of them ever since.)

My son when he has seizues - he has Eplispy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The fear of something ever happening to my family.


Everything else I think I can handle


----------



## Pei (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Silly things - Spiders, nails on a chalkboard
Real things - not making an impact on the world before I die, my leukemia coming back._

 


(((Hugs)))

IMO, u're a very brave woman but still, I want to give u more strength & care :x


----------



## lovejam (Dec 3, 2005)

Definitely cockroaches. Wow, do I ever freak out when I see one.

But my greatest fear would be losing a family member, my daughter especially. I'm fiercely protective because of it.


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm jumping in the insect/crawling/multilegged stuff, i can't stand insects and most of all, spiders.
dentists, i fear them ever since i was a kid
getting shots (injections?)  funny thing is i love getting pierced and i do look when i get em, and tattooed too.
labor pain. 
death in general, well not exactly death but, losing someone tragically and/or suffering the loss, grieving, mourning. I've never experienced a close loss in my 22 yrs of life and i  fear when i lose someone i will not be able to overcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anything happening to my boyfriend, parents, bother and sister.
and (laugh if you want) people pointing knives at me. i love knives, daggers, swords in general, but i flip out if someone points them at me :S

and to join in with you girls, MAC dissapearing, that would be awfuul


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Silly things - Spiders, nails on a chalkboard
Real things - not making an impact on the world before I die, my leukemia coming back._

 
Honey, you've already made an impact on the world. So you can cross that off your list.

P.S. I miss that avatar on LJ!


----------



## JJones (Dec 4, 2005)

--


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 4, 2005)

spiders
CLOWNS.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm scared of Professor Fate.
This is a joke, dont pull one of your smart ass comments on me.


----------



## peanut81 (Dec 31, 2005)

worms!!! I freak out bad like jumping up and down and screaming. I used to work at this cafe and i once had to wash lettuce and there was a worm there-and i screamed the hell out of my lungs and my boss had to wash the luttuce-he thought it was soooo funny and everyone else .I used to like playing with worms like earth worms, when i was in primary school-i used to dig them and play. But once i was eating an apple and this worm was sticking its head out-i totally freaked out ever since


----------



## valley (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm with Classic_Beauty on the unsecured heights thing - I love roller coasters but hiking down a cliff on the coast/mountains is scary.  Gee maybe I shouldn't live by the Rockies.. and of course.. insects... especially if they make any sort of sound. 

What really freaks me is anything to do with doctors and hospitals, IV's, CAT scan and MRI machines..  I've been going through a lot health issues.


----------



## Julie (Dec 31, 2005)

THE Dark- Even though I am not a little kid anymore I am still afraid to be in the dark!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Deep open water-probably because I can't swim
and of course bugs and insects


----------



## Isis (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_i am terrified of the rest of the human race evolving into complete idiots while i remain the only competent being left alive.

it seems that this becomes more real everyday._

 
ROTFLMAO
I agree, Darwin had it so wrong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As Einstein once remarked:
"_Only two things are infinite - the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former_."


----------



## swaly (Dec 31, 2005)

Public speaking!
Outer-space aliens!
Ebola!
...and bugs!

I know, I know, I should grow up...but I can't help it!

(Edit: I also remembered...razor blades––I used to have nightmares about being slit from top to bottom! Ugh!––and having a bad trip on acid. It happened once and it was the worst experience of my life! Hmm but of course MAC will make any of these things better....)


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Dec 31, 2005)

-Dolls, even though I collect them. Some may be pretty but they're just freaky!
-Sharks.
-Worms. 
-Not accomplishing my goals in life (going to medical school, becoming a surgeon, finding the man of my dreams, etc.).


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Dec 31, 2005)

Scorpions... I saw one in a petstore at the mall, and it was huge. I could never sleep knowing someone has a pet scorpion. Also I am terribly afraid of heights, I start to hypervenilate just walking up stairs over 3 stories high.
And lastly and certainly most important, MAC discontinuing their line. That would be enough to kill me.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 31, 2005)

i dun like the dark :::bited nails::: and im petrafied of bright blue eyeshadow and bright red lips lol.ima skeered of a lot of thing but the dark number 1


----------



## aziajs (Dec 31, 2005)

I HATE spiders.  I was in the shower once and one started falling from the ceiling and I freaked out!  I started hallucinating and crying and all I could see was spiders all around me.  It took me like 45 to leave the shower.  It's such a paralyzing fear.  

I also hate enclosed spaces so elevators are terrifying to me.  I have had so many mini panic/anxiety attacks from being on elevators.

I am also afraid to cross bridges that go over water.  I am not a good swimmer and I also fear that the bridge will go out.

But I do have a question.  Why are people afraid of windows?  I have never heard of that before.  I'm not trying to make light I just don't understand.


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 2, 2006)

*SHARKS*


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 2, 2006)

Rats... makes me ill to think about them
small yippy dogs, I know it's completely irrational, but they always seem so nervous and crazy. My own dog weighs 73 pounds, he scares all the little guys away for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semi-trucks- I saw a horrible traffic accident outside of my house when I was a kid, I hate being stuck next to them on the expressway


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Jan 7, 2006)

Those trucks that carry all of the cars, and they have them on the top too.  I'm always afraid that one would fall off.
Fish,  not big fish like Snapper and stuff, but little fish.  They gross me out.  It was such a pain getting through the shallow end to go snorkling inthe bahamas.
Death in the family
Chuckie Doll (i was forced to watch this when i was 2, then my cousins would scare the crap out of me...)
And fishflies... I know that they won't hurt you,but they are so gross!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 8, 2006)

Spiders, I scream the place down when I see one.


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh I have so many fears!

Serial killers
Collection Agencies
Cancer
HIV
Spiders
Losing a loved one
The knot in my belly button untying and my stomach coming out.


----------

